# R Silvia Vs. G Classic



## hankTremain (Apr 1, 2020)

Two of the most well loved entry level pro domestic espresso machines:

Racilio Silvia and Gaggia Classic

Which is preferred? ...and why?

I'm curious to hear from people who have experienced with both machines. Has anyone owned both? Is there a discernable difference in the quality of the espresso produced? Which has been more enjoyable to work on? Etc.

Hank


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I owned a Classic then upgraded to a Silvia, then to a PID'd Silvia. The biggest difference for me was the power upgrade with the Silvia compared to Classic and along with the PID (appreciate you can PID the Classic) the temperature is much more stable. I tinkered with the pressure when I had the Classic and modded to the Silvia steam wand, too. I enjoyed having the Classic as it was the first machine and it was all new; once I had the Silvia it was more to freshen up the coffee making routine and upgrade to something more powerful for milk-based drinks for my wife.

Overall the coffee I make is more consistent now, but there are lots of variables so to say the Silvia has been the sole cause wouldn't be fair! If it were me I'd go for a Classic and mod it to save cash. You can probably ride the upgraditis until you get back to work and back onto those commercial machines!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Both can give you a decent cup after mastering the technique, PID is a must add-on, *grinder* is more important for the result and you can add Lelit machines to your list because nowadays there are more alternatives than Classic/Silvia to start with.

BR


----------



## hankTremain (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks so much for your replies!!

Very useful.

The classic will be my first machine, and I'm very excited about it!!!

H


----------

